# Fedor considering retirement



## punisher73 (Oct 11, 2010)

http://network.yardbarker.com/mma/a...considers_retirement_after_next_fight/3314341

I wish he would have his rematch with Werdum before he retires.  Also, I still wish he would have been able to fight Randy Couture when Randy quit the UFC to try and get a fight with Fedor.

Thoughts on his retirement (if he does)?


----------



## KenpoVzla (Oct 14, 2010)

hmmm why? there's still a lot left for him.

You have fighters still fighting at 47...i.e. Randy Couture and then you have others retiring at 34?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like a rematch with werdum as well!

However, I do think Fedor is on the down side of his
career and that may be why he chose not to enter
the UFC and face stiffer competition!


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 16, 2010)

I think people are still hearing Fedor in the context that it is still 2005.  He has done nothing in comparison to top 5 contemporaries of his era since then, aside beating Arlovski, who himself was notably declined skills at the time.

With all due respect to Fedor, he missed the boat to really cement his status by avoiding the UFC and their stacked heavyweight roster.  From the sketchy info available on the subject, it apears to be his management's folly more than his own.  I think he would be radicaly exposed as another Mirko CroCop in the UFC.  See the Brett Rogers fight for reference.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 16, 2010)

I think he's just plain bored.  I saw the Rogers fight, he didn't seem to remotely care about being there.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Nov 8, 2010)

Even if he was on the downside of his career. From what I've read the deal he was being offered at the time was enough for any fight in his place to have taken to make a dream match happen.

Fedor being represented by M1 would be enough co promotion to big the biggest card of the year if not ever. You know it'd be mentioned.

The UFC has a business model that works so of course they have no reason to change it. 

Fedor from all accounts of what I read would have gotten a title fight, & around 30 million to sign with the UFC. Not bad to prove your reputation.

But M1 signs with Strike Force who is still learning how to place fighters in the right contender slots. 

Fedor could have had 4 fights with UFC, & retired happy. Or fought even more if he did well. That is nothing more than a could have been since that ship has long sailed.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Nov 9, 2010)

I think that there was a lot more truth to what Fedor and his management said. They have built an international commodity in Fedor and they did not have enough incentive to sell that out to the UFC. Also, Fedor was not in a position that he needed the UFC so badly that he needed to subject himself to basically indentured servitude. As far as being on the downside of his career, people are quick to forget how much faster and easier he destroyed Tim Sylvia than Randy did. Basically, Randy established himself as a legit heavyweight after outscoring Tim after a full 5 rounds. Fedor ran through him in roughly a minute (IIRC). 

It should be mentioned that there are many fighters who think in the long run, Strikeforce will eventually pass up UFC and many more hope they will.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2010)

Right now the UFC is the standard bearer for MMA.  I think if Fedor would have inked a one fight deal for the championship that Dana and crew would have jumped on it and paid him handsomely.  In the end I think Fedor realized after seeing other Pride fighter's come over that the UFC is a different beast with better athletes than he has faced in the past.  There is probably five heavyweights that could beat him silly in the UFC.  You have to understand that professional fighter's of any kind have a small window when they reach their peak and the most rapidly descend very quickly.  I think Fedor went safe with Strikeforce hoping to get several fights against lesser opponents.  Just my 02.


----------



## Talon (Nov 11, 2010)

Whatever Fedor decides to do, I think it is safe to say that he was in a league of his own for a very long time and I wish he and his family the best.


----------

